# Commuter Fashion



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

OK, granted, in VT we are more known for flannel than for our fashion sense, but I don't think I'll be sporting this little number from the Pedal Savvy fashion show on my commute anytime soon...
The full story at http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/11/u...diversifying-way-beyond-spandex.html?src=recg


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Aren't her boobs too big to be a model?

Anyway, I guess its cool to be fashionable to an extent, but I prefer function and don't worry too much about looking good. All I try and do is not look like a train wreck.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Dang, Xplorer! Where are your Pogies? You`ll freeze!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

What!! No matching designer helmet? Maybe a couple of Blinky Straps on each cheek to complete the red-light district look? Next, they'll have speedos with chamois fo rmen?. The very thought makes Spandex stretched over a too large frame sound good.


BrianMc


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

while I don't think that particular outfit will catch on soon, after reading the article I do have to agree that there's plenty of room for functional, yet fashionable clothing that can work on the bike and in the workplace. While I don't see a gore-tex 3-piece suit with reflective cuffs catching on anytime soon, I would very much like to see more clothing that doesn't require a full change-out when you get to the office.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Way cooler than that baggy tattered hipster look. I say bring on the umbrella girl / race bunny kits -->


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I prefer the first chick in red/black! Shhhhawing!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Hövding krocktest - YouTube


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

As long as whoever is wearing those outfits look like those ladies, I have no problem with them.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

MTBX, stop posting pictures of yourself it makes the rest of us feel bad about our bodies.

I posted a pic of my commuter fashion on the "How Was Your Commute" thread on Friday. Muddy is in! I look pretty similar to that most days in the summer, sans the mud.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm not too fashionable on my commute. I generally have on mountain bike shorts, some sort of synthetic t-shirt (EMS Tekwik usually) and an REI 25L internal frame backpack.. If it's really hot out I'll wear spandex, but since I'm the only one in an office building of around 600 people who rides to work, I admittedly feel a little weird walking to my desk with just spandex on (I DO have nice legs though...).


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> MTBX, stop posting pictures of yourself it makes the rest of us feel bad about our bodies.
> 
> I posted a pic of my commuter fashion on the "How Was Your Commute" thread on Friday. Muddy is in! I look pretty similar to that most days in the summer, sans the mud.


ha! Not likely, I am more likely spotted in a merino T & baggies.
Today though I got some bike shoes (for the x-bike) in my least favorite colors for MTB shoes - white, with silvery mesh. How dumb for shoes that get dirty. But for $24.99 on gearscan from $240 (only my size was available), I will sacrifice my idea of fashion for function. They looked big, but they feel wonderful, much better fit than my black ones from Big S.


----------

